# jdbc nur für lokale verwendung



## freez (2. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern aus meinem Programm herraus Tabellen verwalten. Nur Lokal. Da wäre die Arbeit mit Datenbanken nicht schlecht, da ich mich nicht um die Speicherung auf Dateiebene kümmern muß. Ich bin soweit vertraut mit der Arbeit unter Java und SQL. Ich habe erfolgreich Daten mit einem MySQL Server ausgetauscht.

Nun ist es ja nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, daß ein Standalone System was irgendein User daheim benutzt, einen SQL Server darauf laufen hat, nur weil er meine Software benutzt.

Gibt es JDBC Treiber, welche es mir ermöglichen, direkt SQL Befehle umzusetzten und der Treiber die Daten auf die lokale  Platte zu schreibt? Ähnlich wie die BDE von Borland. Nur möchte ich vermeiden, daß extra Software installiert werden muß (Wie z.B. einen SQL Server oder die BDE von Borland), bzw. Einstellungen im System vorgenommen werden müssen. Das Programm soll ja auch auf Linux und Windows laufen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem.


----------



## Roar (2. Jul 2005)

such mal im forum, google nach hsqldb. das suchst du.


----------



## freez (2. Jul 2005)

Danke, schnelle Antwort 

ich schaue gleich nach


----------

